# Final 2008 Rescue Numbers.....



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Steve I havent heard the final count yet but last I heard we were sitting around 200-250


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Think about this. Just between these two rescues, over a thousand dogs saved. That is amazing for just two rescues. Thank God for HBGRR and Dirks and the other rescues as well. The numbers are astounding. I just wonder now about how long before the Christmas puppies start coming because they are no longer the little fuzz balls everyone wanted. Great job is right Steve. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Bless all the rescue shelters AND their volunteers.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

THANK YOU to all those who rescue, do home visits, transports and the many other things that go into rescuing animals. The statistics are just overwhelming, and so very sad. I saw a bumper sticker this morning that said "A Dog is For Life, Not Just for Christmas."


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We are starting to get calls about puppies that didnt sell........ Was going to take a break from fostering, but the chances of that are looking real slim......


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow, Steve, that's a lot of dogs! GRRR's total was a tad shy of 400. It is astounding that people will pay good money for a dog they either have no clue how to care for, dump when it's past the cute puppy stage, or never researched how big, hairy, mouthy, etc. it would be. I think folks should have to pass a test to be dog owners.....and I'd like to help write it!!!!! Congrats to Homeward Bound for the good work they do.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes, Homeward Bound is doing a saintly deed. As well as all the other rescues.
GRRIN is small compared to many others but our numbers more than doubled this last year. We always need more foster homes.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow! That's a lot (too many...sigh). Thank you HBGRR!

When I renewed my membership with DVGRR in early December they had reached an all time high of 220 (that's about 4 goldens per week).

Thank goodness for these rescues and those that help and support them.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

GRRNT took around 230 in 2008. That includes three or maybe four litters of puppies.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

SGRR took in 206..thanks to Golden Retriever of New Mexico, Rescue a Golden of AZ & Wisconsin Adopt a Golden Retriever we were able to get them placed in loving homes...people forget the cute puppy grows up.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

WOW out of the 5 rescues that listed their numbers here, we have $2116 goldens taken in by them. That is just such astounding numbers and sad too. Just imagine how many more rescues and shelters there are that are out there. Bless everyone involved in rescue from the person that answers a phone to the person that fosters. Alot of hard work without any pay except in the joy of helping a pup get loved.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

That is an astounding number Carol, even without the $ sign LOL! I never realized what a great breed this is until I had one or two or three, and then to see how many wind up in rescue. We shake our heads all the time when another beautiful golden winds up in a shelter.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Bless all the people involved in rescue. You all do an amazing job!!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Over two thousand Goldens--I think it's staggering to think that we're only talking about 5 rescues--and one Breed. Add in all the other rescues and breeds--gosh--I don't even want to think about it...

With the economy--I think we're just hitting the tip of the iceberg--time to gear up for a busy year.

God bless all of the rescues, volunteers and transporters. One of our New Years resolutions is to do more transports and offer more assistance to rescues. We have a good foster location but have to be careful adding dogs--with Atticus's heart condition. Maybe this'll be the year to try one foster--and see how it goes... (Yeah, right--like the first foster we get will become a permanent member of the family--

Which ain't a bad idea anyway 

SJ


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Do the rescues report their numbers yearly to anyone?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

> GRRNT took around 230 in 2008. That includes three or maybe four litters of puppies.


The sad thing is that GRRNT is only one of two large golden rescues in North Texas. DFW Metro Golden Retriever Rescue is the other and while I don't know their numbers, just looking at their adoption photos from June to December shows the large numbers of goldens they rescued as well in 2008. http://www.rescuegoldens.org/index.html

The 230 figure is the second largest in GRRNT's history. Only 2001 had more intakes at 269 according to GRRNT's website (http://www.goldenretrievers.org/info/aboutgrrnt.html).

My concern is that with the popularity of "Marley and Me" people that still have money from this recession are going to purchase the big retrievers (including the goldens in addition to the labs) and then we will have even larger numbers to deal with this year and in the future. GRRNT marched in the Cotton Bowl Parade on New Year's Day and even the TV commentators associated the goldens with that movie and made a comment that the movie would make the goldens even more popular. It was obvious she couldn't tell a lab from a golden but the point that concerned me is that irresponsible people will go out and buy the retrievers because they are so cute as puppies, thinking their dogs could never be as bad as Marley...........and we all know where those poor dogs will go as soon as they eat the sofa cushions or the cell phone.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

> Do the rescues report their numbers yearly to anyone?


I think it depends on the rescue. GRRNT has a page with a listing through 2006: http://www.goldenretrievers.org/info/aboutgrrnt.html
I suspect if you asked a rescue they could let you know what their numbers were for the preceeding year. For groups like Homeward Bound with such staggering numbers letting the public know serves to increase possible adopters and also donations. If I were a member of that group I'd be tempted to contact the news media for a feature about them just to get the publicity. Wow, breaks my heart to think of such a large number of goldens out there needing help. The 800+ rescued are the lucky ones, just think of all the others out there right now needing a change in their circumstances.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think it would be beneficial to have central reporting. If each GR rescue registered their numbers yearly in one database, maybe people could wrap their minds around the huge problem.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I think it would be beneficial to have central reporting. If each GR rescue registered their numbers yearly in one database, maybe people could wrap their minds around the huge problem.


Since the Department of Agriculture is the governing body, I wonder if rescues report to them and they accumulate it??? just a thought


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

> Since the Department of Agriculture is the governing body, I wonder if rescues report to them and they accumulate it??? just a thought


The only governmental agencies GRRNT reports to are the IRS (non-profit returns, etc) and the State of Texas (for sales tax exempt status and non-profit group issues, such as the charitable raffle laws). I'm not aware of the Department of Agriculture having anything to do regarding animal rescue groups, so I'm not sure that would be practical. I for one think the less reporting requirements to the government, the less chance to get into trouble of some sort! Since these are volunteer organizations they really don't have the budget to add on a bunch of reporting requirements to different governmental agencies, other than the IRS and state to keep their tax exempt status alive. I think the Agriculture Dept only has jurisdiction over the breeding aspects, not the rescue aspects.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> Since the Department of Agriculture is the governing body, I wonder if rescues report to them and they accumulate it??? just a thought


We have had to report to the DOA, they come in when they want and do inspections , see all records on dogs etc. Its actually the other way if the DOA comes in and finds out you havent records etc on a dog you have, they can pull your lic. DOA has the right to breeders, rescues etc


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Isn't there a National Golden Retriever Rescue Organization that collects this sort of information? I really think the collection of this sort of Data will be very eye opening...Maybe...It's just so overwhelming.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

> We have had to report to the DOA, they come in when they want and do inspections , see all records on dogs etc. Its actually the other way if the DOA comes in and finds out you havent records etc on a dog you have, they can pull your lic. DOA has the right to breeders, rescues etc


Does your rescue board dogs in rescue owned facilities? I've never heard of DOA coming and inspecting our records (although they are kept). Maybe they only do it if there is a concern of some sort or if the rescue is asked to help in a puppy mill raid. I've got a law degree so I'll do some legal research on this for our rescue.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Maggie's Mom:
Are you referencing your State DoA or the Federal DoA? Just doing a quick google of the issue brings up a ton of state departmental regulations for several states.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

State. We actually for years boarded our dogs at a Lic Boarding facility and nothing was ever told to us about we needed our own permit besides what the boarding facility had and DOA wanted to shut us down permanently and charge us a fine of 1000.00 per dog we EVER rescued.We now have our own place and still have to keep records on all dogs etc and they can come in and inspect anytime they want and if they ask we have to have all records on our current dogs to hand over when they inspect. They also want a list of all foster homes etc.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Thank you all, thank you all!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

> State.


Yep, I just looked at the federal regulations http://www.aphis.usda.gov/lpa/pubs/awlicreg.html
and private shelters are mostly exempt:
*Private Shelters--*Animal shelters operated by humane societies and other private groups are exempt unless animals are disposed of through trade channels as pets or to research institutions for use as laboratory animals, or animals are taken off the premises for exhibition to the public. 
This is what it states regarding boardiing facilities:
*Boarding Kennels--*Anyone housing animals for others is exempt, except for intermediate handlers and holding facilities. You must be registered as an intermediate handler if, as part of your services, you receive shipment of regulated animals traveling on public carriers. You have to agree in writing to observe USDA's standards of animal care if you operate a holding facility--meaning that you board regulated animals for licensed dealers or research facilities. APHIS inspects regulated animals in holding facilities to ensure that they receive the required care; dealers or research facilities need prior APHIS approval to board regulated animals with you. 

I'm fairly satisfied GRRNT isn't subject to federal regulations of the Dept. Ag. Next I'll check into Texas laws.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I know here in MO, all rescues have to deal with the DOA here through our state DOA


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> I know here in MO, all rescues have to deal with the DOA here through our state DOA


 
Ummmm....what happened to your siggee???? LOL


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> Ummmm....what happened to your siggee???? LOL


Time for a new one.


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

Thank you for rescuing.


----------



## Nicolle (Dec 25, 2007)

We opened our doors in March of 2008....and hit the ground running. In those 10 months we took in 283 goldens.

The foreclosure crises in Los Angeles has really placed a lot of dogs in peril. Although we couldn't have started our rescue in a tougher year, I am so grateful that we were able to be there for the goldens when they needed rescue the most.

Deborah
So. California Golden Retriever Rescue


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

*GR Rescue Numbers*

New to this forum, but not to rescue.

The National Rescue Committee of the GRCA does an annual survey of GR rescues across the country that includes # rescued, veterinary expenses, total expenses, volunteers and other stats. It is published in the Golden Retriever News every fall.

The Sep/Oct 08 issue had the 2007 stats from 92 GR rescues. 10,564 dogs rescued, 8,336 were purebred goldens. Veterinary expenses alone were $4,287,990, total expenses $6,763,876. Total volunteers of 5,500.

You can imagine with the economy in 2008 what those stats will be.

Goldluv7


----------

